# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مسجات رومانسية

## بيسان

احساسي من يمك غريب
عندي شعور بحيرتي
وتغلبني مرة غيرتي
ودي اجي مثل الطفل
احضنك وانسى دنيتي
مرات ودي املكك 
ومرات ودي اعشقك
ومرات ياخذني الوله
ومن قلبي افقدك

*****************
انا وانت وش اوصفلك عجز عن وصفنا تعبير
مثل مدري ؟ مثل وشو! ولكن صعب تصويره
انا وانت بلاش انت "انا" لو بفقدك شصير
مجرد طاري الفرقا علي ياصعب تأثيره
احبك ايه احبك ذي بعد يبغالها تفكير!!
يخلف الله على عقل ملكت كل تفكيره

*****************
انا لا قلت لي شلونك وانا ضايق اقول بخير
مدامك سائلن عني اكيد ان ضيقتي راحت
انا من كثر ما احبك احسك في عيوني غير
تضيق النفس من غيرك ولامن شفتك ارتاحت

*****************
ياصاحبي انت السند حزة الضيق
وانت الذي يغني عن الناس ظله
الطيب يرفع من مقام المخاليق
وانت بمقامك ترفع الطيب كله

*****************
أحبك يانظر عيني 
و أرسلك أحلى صباح 
ياكل العمر وسنيني 
من عشقتك وانا مرتاح 

*****************
مولع فيك ولع 
و قلبي من حبك أنشلع 
الكل فرحان و مطمئن 
الا انا 
فيني خوف و هلع

*****************
أحبك يا نظر عيني 
و أرسلك أحلى مساء 
يا كل العمر و سنيني 
البعد عنك اكبر بلاء 

*****************
المصيبة غلاك بغيبتك يزود 
وغلاك وسط جوفي ماله حدود 
وكل عتابي ينتهي 
بالوصل عقب الصدود 

*****************
الحب كلمة عظيمة 
كلها أحساس ومشاعر 
ماهو من قال أحبك 
وعقبها يجرح الخواطر 

*****************
لو ننسى عالم كله أدغال 
و سنين الماضيه ونرجع 
أطفال 
صدقني راح نكتب 
براءة شعر 
تقراه الآجيال 

*****************
لا تثير الغيره 
بطبعك المجنون 
أترك عنك التغلي 
وانت تدري بقلبي 
يحبك بجنون 

*****************
أفتـرقنا 
ولا عاد الزمن يردنا ..... و هو الدم بشراييني 
وأنجرحنا 
والموت عيا يأخذنا ..... و ضاقت الدنيا فيني 

*****************
الا بأسئلك 
ليه الحب من قلبك منزوع 
وانت بقلبي 
مثل الورد في جنة الفردوس 
مزروع 

*****************
أحبك 
وأحب ذكراك 
أنت القمر في سماي 
ياتحفة من تحف ربي 
من غيرك ماتسوى دنياي 

*****************
هذا حظي 
انت والدنيا دوم ضدي 
ماني مخطي 
كل مافي الموضوع 
أحبك 
وانت جارح ودي 

*****************
أبيع عمري 
والعمر غالي 
وأشتري لياليك 
دام الفكر يسرح و يمرح 
لا هز شوقي ... طاريك 

*****************
الشمس عقبك دوم في كسوف 
والنظر ماعاد له قيمة لو مايشوف 
يوم غابت معاك 
أجمل معاني الحروف 

*****************
لية الزعل وكل هالكلام الجارح 
أحنا كنا أحلى أثنين 
بعد مكالمة البارح 

*****************
سبحان من صورك 
لا أنت جن 
ولا أنسان 
وبأهديلك مابقى بعمري 
لا أنك أعز الخلان 

*****************
أحبك 

أودك 

أعزك 

ياصاحب القلب الودود 
يا أعز ناسي 
وأغلى مافي الوجود 

*****************
ليه تجرح شعوري 
وأتنزل الدمعة من عيني 
كنت تشهق بحضوري 
والحين كل العيوب فيني 

*****************
ناس عايشه ابوناسه 
وقلبهم فاقد أحساسه 
مادرو عن روحي 
كيف ولهانه ومحتاسه 

*****************
تعال نبني لحبنا بيت 
من طين 
لا تقطع خيط الامل 
والشرايين 
تعال ياكل عمري 
وشاركني شعور 
المجانين 

*****************
أحبك حب ماله حدود 
ولو لا خوفي من رب الوجود 
لنطقت بأسمك 
حتى في السجود 

*****************
على وجهي يبان الهم 
لانك غبت عن عيني 
حبيبي خل عندك دم 
وحاول تتصل فيني 

*****************
البحر 
البر
النجم 
الشمس
الجبال
كلها تشهد بغلاك

*****************
تواعدني نكون اثنين
نكون قلبين
نكون روحين
نكون احلى 
حبيبين

*****************

نفسي عزيزه
من جفاني جفيته
حتى لو يصعب على 
القلب
فرقاه

*****************

اسعد الله مساك
ياللي جذبني هواك
ابسالك انت بشر
والا يا عمري ملاك

*****************

والله اني من كثر الغلا
احترت فيك
مكان القلب احطك والا 
بدال النبض اخليك

*****************

يومي ممل من غير مسجاتك
اسبوعي قهر من غير رناتك
شهري حزن من غير نظراتك

*****************

ما تعودت 
السهر حسبي الله عليك
كل ما غفت عيني صحاني غلاك

*****************

سلامة من قطعنا من 
مراسيله عسى يذكر
يطمنا على حاله

*****************

الله يكون في العون
احباب يتغلون 
نسال وهم ينسون 
نرسل وهم يمسحون

*****************

قهوتي انت حلاها
وزعلتي انت رضاها
وعلتي انت دواها
ونظرتك عمري فداها

*****************

مساء الغيم وامطاره 
مساء الورد وازهاره
مساء هادي مثلك 
وقمريضوي انواره

*****************

اتفقنا نكون اثنين 
انت الرمش وانا العين 
لا يفرقنا القدر 
ولا حتى كلام البشر

*****************

حبك بقايا همس 
ما بين القمر والشمس
فديتك بالعمر كله 
اليوم وبكره وامس

*****************

يطول العمر
او يقصر
انا اللي 
مستحيل انساك
وكيف انسى هوى غالي
زرعته في شراييني

*****************

انا في المستشفى







ابي اسوي عمليه






عملية اضافة قلب




لان حبي لك زاد

*****************


:الطقس
حب دائم
الرياح :اشواق قويه
والمتوقع:هطول بوسات 
غزيره على خدك

*****************

قعدت وقفت 
احبك
رحت جيت 
احبك
زعلت رضيت 
احبك
ضحكت بكيت 
احبك
تقدر على حبي؟

*****************

هلا بالرساله لو لفتني بدون 
حروف
يكفي انها جات واسمك عاليها

*****************

اتذكرك واشتاق





واسهر مع الاشواق




واكتب على الاوراق




البعد ما ينطاق

*****************

شلونك شخبارك 
شمسوي الله يسلمك
مع السلامه حمد الله
على السلامه
موشي

*****************

مساء الخير متاخر
بريح العود متبخر
اعزك وانت ماتدري
لانك لاهي ما تذكر

*****************

رسالة عاشق


وحشني صوتك




واشتقت لشوفك



يا هل ترى شعوري 
مثل شعورك؟

*****************

لك خيال





مايفارق لي خيال


وفي خفوقي

لك حروف اربعه




غ ا ل ي

*****************

ودعت بك شهر كريم 
واقبلت بك عيد جديد
ربي عسى عنك راضي 
يا عسى عيدك سعيد

*****************

على الذكرى انا وياك
ورب الكون ما انساك
ابكتبلك انا اهواك
وروحي تراها تفداك

*****************

ان غبت عني ادعي الرب
يحميك
وان جيتني من كل
قلبي هلا بيك

*****************

انت عاجبني
واسلوبك معذبني
وصوتك مذوبني 
اغلط مره وكلمني

*****************

تدري من انا؟
انا اول من عرف قلبك
واول من سمع نبضك
واول شخص لك يشتاق

*****************

كلامك عسل
سكوتك عسل
رضاك عسل
زعلك عسل
وشخليت بربك للنحل؟

*****************

بالهندي
مي تم بياركرتهو
بالايراني
كربونش
وبالعربي
يا بعد عمري

*****************

احبك صمت 
يستعصي على 
الالفاظ تعبيره
احبك بوح 
ما تحمل قواميس 
الحكي معناه

*****************

ليت الرسايل بقدر الحب 
نرسلها
والله لرسل لك الدنيا وما فيها

*****************

اهدي لك سلام ما ينعد
وباقة ورد
وبوسة خد
وانتظر منك الرد 


*****************
رسالتك وصلتني ومن الفرح
جننتني وبحبك أكدت لي كأنها 
بوسة من فمك ذوبتني 

*************
لا صار مثلك بالمحبة 
رفيقي ملزوم أزهد في 
غلا الناس واغليك 

*************
بهمس الحب ناجيتك 
في جوف القلب خبيتك 
بكل حاوسي حبيتك 

*************
مدامك انت تهواني 
تشاركني فرح وهموم 
اشوف الدنيا شي ثاني 
وعالم فرح مرسوم 

*************
حبيبي الشوق عذبني 
وبعدك عني اتعبني حبيبي 
لاتقول بكره ابيك اليوم تحضني 

*************
مساك ورد وحشني بجد 
ونفسي اضمك خد بخد 
وامشي معاك يد بيد 

*************
يسعد مسى من داعب ا
لفكر طاريه واشغل 
خيالي حب شوفه ولقياه 

*************
أسف ازعجتك ؟ بس يمك 
خذتني لهفة الخاطر 
ما امهلتني انتضر باكر 

*************
عجبا!! يحن لهم قلبي 
وهم بين اضلعي وتشتاق 
لهم عيني وهم في سوادها.. 

*************
شفت الطفل لا من بكى 
ونزل الراس...؟ هذاك 
انا لا فارقتني عيونك! 

*************
يمكن تطول الغربة سنين 
وسنين .. وفيها عيوني 
مايطولك نظرها 

*************

انت عزيز ومنزلك داخل 
العين... 
بين الرموش وصافي بصرها 

********************

متى يجي موعدي وياك علمني ؟
أتعبت روحي وأنا 
عيني على الساعة 

**********************
حبيبي ياكثر طيبك 
تخجلني بترحيبك ما 
أدري كيف اهليبك 
عساني مانحرم منك 

**********************
حظ المكان وحظ منهم 
حواليك وحظ العيون 
اللي تناظر عيونك 

**********************
بعض الناس فرقاه 
بشرى, وبعضهم لاغاب صار 
ذكرى ,لكن انت غيابك جرح مايبرى 

**********************
كيف عنك أتوب والقلب 
حضرتك تملكه بتوب عن كل 
الذنوب وذنب حشى ماتركه 

**********************
يارسايل خبريه أني افكر 
فيه وان تكبر وشاف نفسه 
والله اني بروحي مشـــــتريه 

**********************
دمعي على الخد سايل 
مشتاق وحظي مايل أكتب 
بالقلم السايل أحبك بكل الوسايل 

**********************
أبيع الكون وأشتريك من 
حنان القلب اعطيك ياترى 
يرضيك حبيبي عشان أرضيك 

**********************

أبسألك اللي رسب بامتحان 
الحب:يعيد؟ولا الهوى فاته؟
ولا يسحب ملفاته؟ 

****************

كيف ينساك قلبا ذاق سكر 
غلاك ضعت مابين مرك 
ومابين بلسم حلاك 

*******************
شاقني همس صوتك ياغناة 
الضمير شلني الشوق صوبك
ياعسى انت بخير 

*******************
ملوك العواطف ثلاثة:عقل 
يفكر فيك وروح تغليك 
وقلب عايش على طاريك 

*******************
احتار لا من شفت بيدينك 
ورد . ما أدري تشم الورد 
ولا يشمك 

*******************

تحياتي|63| ...

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قعدت وقفت
احبك
رحت جيت
احبك
زعلت رضيت
احبك
ضحكت بكيت
احبك
تقدر على حبي

هالمسج عجبني موووت
احسه لطيف وقوي بنفس الوقت
يسلموو حبيبتي
ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الا بأسئلك* 
*ليه الحب من قلبك منزوع* 
*وانت بقلبي* 
*مثل الورد في جنة الفردوس* 
*مزروع* 


*ألف شكر لك بيسووونه*

*يسلموا يديك ع المشاكرة الاكثر من روعه*

*الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية ياااارب*

*ما ننحرم من عبير قلمك*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

هلاا بيسانه الوشه اللي تبغيها وش هالرسايل الحلوة 

تسلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــمي وإذا عندش حطي تعرفي هالوقت احتاج رسايل واجد

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووورين 

على مروركم الرائع

اقول من دخلت القسم اشوف نور زاد

بعدين فهمت 

انكم رديتوا

----------


## سمو الامير

مشكوره على المسجات الرائعه

----------


## المستجير

الاخت بيسان 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يعطيك العافيه ويسلم يدينك على المشاركه الطيبه

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

شكرا ..

بالصرااحه كلهم رووووعه ..

تسلمين حياتي ...

----------


## الدمعة الحزينة

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع والله يعطيك العافية والله لايحرمنا منك ومن مواضيعك وبانتظار جديدك

----------


## ام باسم

يعطيك ألف عافيه

----------


## hope

المسجات روووعه

تسلمي يالغلا على الطرح

يعطيش الله العافية 

تحياتي لش
حور

----------


## ليالي

شكراً على المسجــات

لاتحرمنا من كل جديد عندك.

أختك،،
ليالي.

----------


## ضياء القمر

مشكورة اختي ع المسجات الروعة
 ننتظر جديدك بالتوفيق

----------


## براءة روح

يسللموو ع المسجاات الحلوا ...

ربـــــي يعطيكِ الف عاافيه ..

بانتظار الجديد..؟

تحــياتي... براءة رووووح

----------


## صمت الجروح

يسلمو بيسونه عالمسجات الروعه



ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه


بانتظار الجديد 


صمتـ الجروح .........

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووورين على توووواجدكم الحلو

الله يعطيكم العاااافيه

وبالتوفيق

----------


## سبايــspicyــسي

تسلمي حبيبتي بيسان


يعطيج العافيه

----------


## ابوخيط

مشكوره يا أخت بيسان عالمسجات الرائعة وتسلم يدينك

----------


## صعب انساك

مرحبا0000000000000ماشاء الله ع الذوق الحلو  يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلللللللللللللللللللللللمووووووووووو  وا ع المسجات الحلوه0000مع تحياتي

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووريين على التواجد

والله لايحرمنا منكم

وبالتوفيق

----------


## كا ديتهم

يسلمووووووووووووووو  حلووين

----------

